

Show HN: Hotel Ninjas, Cloud-based Hotel Management - avimeir
http://www.hotelninjas.com

======
avimeir
Hey Everyone,

We are a small team based out of Barcelona, Spain.

This tool is a public beta for our cloud-based hotel management software.
We're trying to help the long tail of hotels to better manage their properties
at lower cost.

The tool is built on Django for backend and Backbone.js/Bootstrap for
frontend.

I will appreciate any feedback that you may have!

Thanks

Avi

